#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Angels & Demons >  >  >  Need help with a demon from my dream

## Kuro Shiro Kamui

About 3 years ago I had this very vivid unusual dream. I remember running from something. I ducked into the bathroom of my home and shut the door. Then suddenly some black liquid looking stuff slipped under the door and slid towards me. Then it stopped and started to rise upwards. I felt a bit scared and dropped to the corner and turned my head away with my hands covering my face. Out of the corner of my eye I remember seeing some cloth flap around a bit. Curious, I decided to look up and see what had formed. Thats when I saw him. He was wrapped in a dark cloak with a hood that covered half his face. He looked down at me and I kept looking up at him. His face was pale white and very smooth, his lips kinda curled as if he were grinning but wasn't. Then he reached his hand down at me as if he wanted to grab me so I ducked my head and looked away. Just as I thought he would touch my head, I woke up. I don't know what this means or if it good or bad. I'd like some opinions plz.

----------


## Creeper

To me it sounds like a pretty stereotypical Death Archetype. The black cloak and shroud, white face, and feeling of dread. Was there a specific aspect of your waking life that was prevalent in your mind as these events were unfolding? Death Archetypes don't have to be taken as literal death, just impending, likely profound change, possibly something you're worried or even affraid of unfolding.

----------


## Kuro Shiro Kamui

> To me it sounds like a pretty stereotypical Death Archetype. The black cloak and shroud, white face, and feeling of dread. Was there a specific aspect of your waking life that was prevalent in your mind as these events were unfolding? Death Archetypes don't have to be taken as literal death, just impending, likely profound change, possibly something you're worried or even affraid of unfolding.


Well this was before the death of my grandmother, we knew there wasn't much time left. But I wasn't scared of him and I somehow had the feeling that whatever it was wanted to have my soul.

----------


## Achronn

dreams always must be continued in this realm,now search for clues that will enlight this for you,some important news are in for you that will arive,in a few days you will see a bird on your window,do not send it away if its a pigeon,let it fly away alone

----------


## Kuro Shiro Kamui

> dreams always must be continued in this realm,now search for clues that will enlight this for you,some important news are in for you that will arive,in a few days you will see a bird on your window,do not send it away if its a pigeon,let it fly away alone


We don't have pigeons here o.o

----------


## Kuro Shiro Kamui

> To me it sounds like a pretty stereotypical Death Archetype.


I know it sounds stereotypical and all but I never think of these things, and usually death is a skeleton right? This guy seemed different.

----------


## Light

They are within ourselves, so the answers also are within you.

----------


## devakxes

If you are attacked in your dreams, I suggest going and putting energy into something like a teddy bear or dream catcher with the intent to protect you from bad dreams and entities that mean you harm.

However, Light and Iza are probably correct. Most things in dreams are just representations of characteristics of ourselves. Sometimes it is a dream of the future but normally by dwelling on such a dream, we end up making it come true.

----------


## Kuro Shiro Kamui

> If you are attacked in your dreams, I suggest going and putting energy into something like a teddy bear or dream catcher with the intent to protect you from bad dreams and entities that mean you harm.
> 
> However, Light and Iza are probably correct. Most things in dreams are just representations of characteristics of ourselves. Sometimes it is a dream of the future but normally by dwelling on such a dream, we end up making it come true.


The problem is not that I was scared or attacked. But more that I... fell in love with him and... I don't know what to do now.

----------


## Vman996

I say dont watch any more horror films before bed time...and stay off the cheese also!!!

----------


## Kuro Shiro Kamui

> I say dont watch any more horror films before bed time...and stay off the cheese also!!!


lmao. But he wasn't scary XD I wanted to cuddle him =o

----------

